# Better late than never…. Official map update now available



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Download here&#8230;
https://app-connect.volkswagen.com/mapupdates/car/
Select Golf from 2017 and Discover Pro navigation system.

Here's a direct link to the EU update&#8230;
https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/ ... 3_EU_NT.7z

Note that if your car is older than 3 years, and therefore your entitlement to free updates has expired, you will require your licence extending to be able to install this update.


----------

